# To all my friends on BC Aquaria



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have not been on here for quite awhile during my break from the hobby. Just want wish all an early Merry Christmas and a very happy 2019.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Laurie. Hope winter in the Interior is not too harsh.

Anthony


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Laurie, thanks for Christmas to you too my friend!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Have a great Christmas Laurie, and all the best to you & yours in 2019 !


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Merry Xmas Laurie.All the best.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas Laurie.
Don't forget to grab me for coffee next time you are in town


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that it’s actually getting closer to Christmas, Merry Christmas To you and yours, Laurie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

